# Kommentare zu Softwareupdate



## Dok (26. April 2008)

Hier kann Diskutiert werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. April 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu Softwareupdate*

Kann es sein, daß ich wegen des Updates nicht mehr auf mein Profil zurückgreifen kann?

Jedes mal wenn ich auf den Boardeigenen "Profil"- Button klicke, krieg ich ´ne Meldung von wegen.. cgi limits reached (1)Please try again later.


----------



## suchti (26. April 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu Softwareupdate*

Also bei mir gehts


----------

